# tank size question



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

hey folks i have a question about available tank sizes. i want to keep my four tiger oscars but my tank is only 4 feet long by 18 inches wide. i know i need a tank that's 2 feet wide. but i don't want a tank that's 6 feet long. so is there a tank that's 5 feet long by 2 feet wide?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

120 Gallon 48 1/2 x 24 1/4 x 25 1/2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats actually 125g  I believe there are 125-130's with a 60"x24" footprint.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> thats actually 125g  I believe there are 125-130's with a 60"x24" footprint.


Wrong! Those are outside to outside measurements even though it says 25 1/2" tall you lose atleast 1" probably at the bottom due to the glass thickness and the inset of the glass so its more like a maximum of 48"x24x24" under just 120g =)


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

i got my self a fluval profile 1500 series tank 130 gallons 60x22.8x25.5 its a expensive set up but looks nice, hooked two xp4 instead of the 2 fluval 305 crap it came with


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are 5 foot tanks that are 2 feet wide, but they are not all that common. The common size is the 120 as kcairns mentioned at 4x2x2 (roughly). But I don't believe you need a 24" tank for Oscars. A 6' long tank would be better. A standard 125 would be great. I have one that I keep my plecos in and a long time ago I had an O and a couple of Chocolate Cichlids and 6 huge silver dollars in. 72"x18"x22".


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You could always custom build a tank to the dimensions you need.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

At one time I was looking for a 5 foot tank, but gave up and got a couple of 6 footers. Economies of scale, lots more 6 footers bought and sold, so it was cheaper to get a 6 footer than a 5 foot tank. 4 foot 48 x 24 are more common than 5 footers, so if pricing is an issue, that might be an option too.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

With 4 oscars, you'll need a longer rather than wider tank if you're keeping them to full growth. I'd only keep a max of 2 O's in a 125, myself. They get pretty territorial when they're older.

OTOH, you may luck out and they'll all get along. I'd just keep a close eye on any scraps that develop.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

You could look for a 150 gallon 
Mine is 5x2x2


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

oceanic makes 60 x 24 x 30 tanks

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockybalboa (Aug 25, 2012)

so i just seen a tiger oscar that was 20 inches. which means i could get 80 inches of fish, as i have 4. i definitely want their tank to be 6 feet by 2 feet. maybe even wider. thank you all for your help, that's alot of input since i just posted this last night. all 4 of my oscars take turns scrapping it out already in the 90gal that is 4 feet long by 18 wide. i mean its good for now, they're only 5 inches. but they're gonna get a growth spurt here im seeing it, the smallest one already outgrew the biggest one. i'm really glad i'm keeping these, oscars are the coolest fish around. so smart. they jump at my fingers. leave more feedback if you like. thanks folks...


----------

